# Baku - European Charm of the Orient



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Baku*

*Area:* 2,130 metro area (Big Baku)
*Population:* more than 2 mln









*Seal of Baku*









*Baku on the map of Azerbaijan Republic*

Located on the Apsheron Peninsula on the western shore of the Caspian Sea, Baku is the capital of Azerbaijan and a major center for the production of oil industry equipment. Settled over 2000 years ago and founded around the year 500 A.D., the city has a rich history with a mixture of Turcic, European, Russian and Persian influences.

Baku's old central district is called Icheri-Shekher. This UNESCO World Heritage Site is a picturesque walled city with narrow cobblestone streets, minarets, and medieval palaces.

The modern city outside the walls features beaux-arts architecture from the early 20th century when the Baku oil field was the largest in the world, and its development continues with active construction of modern buildings. The city features a park along the waterfront, and because of its beauty and architecture it has often been called the "Paris of the Orient".


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Pfff, there's more to see than is possible in a lifetime. Baku however looks worth the visit, though.
Thanks!


----------



## nals (Jul 14, 2008)

What an amazing city!!!!!!!!!!! It makes me wanna visit it soon


----------



## Akril (Dec 27, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice Baku pictures. Haven't seen pictures of this city before.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for opening this thread @Galandar  very nice photos


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Fantastic photos - some places remind me of Southern France. Beutifull city!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing city!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, I didn't realise what a city Baku really was - I like the style of architecture on some of the civic and more important buildings, very typical of the orient. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Good Pics!
Baku is very nice!
I love architecture azeri/otoman


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Bigger then I expected!

Thx 4 sharing!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Some more pics of Baku :|


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Good Pics!
More photos,please!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos and expecting more, please 



>


What is that u/c building, structure?


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

there's quite a progress in this city.
honestly, i just knew this city here and it's wonderful.


----------



## iskelet (Jan 9, 2011)

Ottoman and Turkish architecture, really great


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Galandar said:


> Thanks Christos!  You are absolutely right. Flame Towers which is seen on the above pictures is the tallest actual project in Baku and second tallest among ongoing under construction projects after 200 m SOCAR Tower


Thanks... the all project is really amazing btw


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

I am really surprised, how beautiful Baku is...Now I see that this city is really underrated. Another "must visit" city on my list


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Just Baku kay:


----------

